# Night bite shore reports out of Cleveland?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I figured I would start this thread for the spring. I had someone tell me walleye are being caught at Edgewater, but the source wasn't very reliable. Anyone been down there yet?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys are starting to fish for them at edgewater. No word yet at gordon. Avon-vermilion the shore night bight has been good.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Was there this evening and seen a 2-3 lber pulled in. I think they got another one but I was to far down at that point to really see.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

This fall was the first time I casted for eyes from the shore and I had a blast. You guys just use the same lures as fall? I was using HJ14's with a slow retrieve. I'll probably go out at Edgewater tomorrow night, the weather is looking good


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

We basically use the same stuff pepper some deep divers In to


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was at Edgewater tonight from about 8-930. I left when I could see lightning. I did see two caught by me about 8:50.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

A couple were caught at E.72 and Edgewater last night. Hj12 clown was the ticket.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I was there to had a little boat trouble at first cut about an hr out of trallin time but went till 12 only got 1 i had a feeling we needed to run clown!!! Didn't even whip it out of the box.... probably be there tomorrow maybe give it a go


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What time did they turn on?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Might try wildwood tonight off the east wall. Anybody else interested?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

At huron now few whites no eyes yet though


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I got skunked but my buddy got one on a blue/chrome rattle trap, how was the catchin' out towards huron ?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went down to Edgewater tonight for an hour from 9-10. Saw 1 caught and heard of 2 others. Didn't catch any myself. There were a lot of people down there, the most I've ever seen


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

edgewater was decent last night. Don't be afraid to fish e.72nd, off the piers and the horseshoes, can be hot when it's on.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

I was at 72nd tonight from 8pm-11pm and we didn't see or hear anyone catch any eyes on shore. Its a hit or miss.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone try huron? or lakeside?


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got back from Lorain. Got 1 around 9:45 and my buddy got one shortly after. Another one was taken around 11. When back at the car 2 were being carried in front of me. Our 2 were on fire tiger Husky Jerks (thanks to the guy who gave my buddy it in the parking lot when he heard him say he forgot his tackle box!)

We were reeling slow due to the cold water temps but they both were taken when picking up speed. 


Now time for bed to be up at 5:30.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out to edgewater tonight. Three of us got bites one hooked none landed. Clown husky jerk bait. Didn't see any other caught. Trying again tomorrow.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Seems to be kind of slow this year


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

Went out last night 5-9 in between 55th & 72nd got one on black and silver smithwick.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Was out at Edgewater tonight until about 9:45pm and didn't land anything, not even a nibble. Didn't see anyone else with any nets out either.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

my dad caught one at Edgewater using clown pattern husky jerkbait around 10pm.


----------



## Murphy21280 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got one on mouth of RR casting a wonder bread


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

sliver138 said:


> my dad caught one at Edgewater using clown pattern husky jerkbait around 10pm.


I was using the same bait last night. Looks like I left about 15 mins too early... Lol


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

walleteslayer14 said:


> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice one! I will try again a couple of nights this week. Hopefully my luck will change.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Went to Lorain last night from 9-11 and got :S


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=183&pictureid=17788\uc0\u8236 }

My dad caught this one Saturday.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Caught a few by the cuyahoga. East light house. Other side of break wall. Purple reef runner. 40 feet back. 10.4 pounds little over 29 inches


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

How was the water clarity? Haven't been able to view the lake and haven't heard much info. Probably still pretty muddy

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

went to e72 last night for about 2 hours and man it was muddy and junk everywhere did not get a bit at all and no one was there, going to try again when it clears up.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Lake is really muddy out to about 4 miles in front of Cleveland. Good news is its all river run off so there is a sharp mudline out there. Going to try tomorrow don't know yet for perch or eyes we will see.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Night bite by the lighthouses









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Limitman said:


> Lake is really muddy out to about 4 miles in front of Cleveland. Good news is its all river run off so there is a sharp mudline out there. Going to try tomorrow don't know yet for perch or eyes we will see.


I was at the break walls at e72nd I'm stuck on shore at the moment, have the walleye even spawned yet? Haven't seen the action I expected that I have been waiting for all winter yet.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Cashregisterface said:


> Night bite by the lighthouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shore or boat?


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope this rain goes away. Lake is murked and sittin in the house sucks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Water clarity right now sucks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

OhioTifosi1 said:


> Was out at Edgewater tonight until about 9:45pm and didn't land anything, not even a nibble. Didn't see anyone else with any nets out either.


Its on and off everynight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone with some feedback today besides the rain???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Overwatchmike said:


> How was the water clarity? Haven't been able to view the lake and haven't heard much info. Probably still pretty muddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Once we get past saturday I think the night bite will turn on again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice fish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Havent fished for eyes down here yet but have by Huron and everything caught there was spawned out. Looks like we are going to try Lorain tomorrow then maybe Cleveland the week after.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried the night bite at edgewater lately?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

No but I tried the day bite yesterday and got some largemouth.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Couple days ago the water was still murked. Whole weekend should be good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

There was a lot of muddy water just to the east of it from the Cuyahoga


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Walleye like to hang around by the lighthouse at night.but not if its muddy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gdakis25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Went out Tuesday night with some buddies, but no one caught anything. Think they have moved a little further out.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Out here right now. Got 2 on spoons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Went out around 800pm on Friday. Got a few right in front of the stadium in about 40 ft of water. On spoons. One day its cranks . One day its spoons. I hate harnesses. Catch anything on worms. Cranks and spoons. Keeps the junkfish away

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Anything happening on the shores around Edgewater?


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

Walleye spawn in the spring.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Es0xangler said:


> Walleye spawn in the spring.


Brilliant! You should write a book on walleye fishing.

With the dropping temps and the bait moving closer to shore, the walleye should start moving in close in the next few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

I did not intend for my post to offend @anyone as yours has, I simply wanted to inform the author of the post to the fact of the matter. Maybe I will write a book on the subject.


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

So nice to be back...


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Dredge up a spring post, and then start bickering.....perfect!!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Walleye don't mind the muddy water, in fact sometimes they like it better because it's warmer during the day, and they have advantage over prey in it, was out yesterday test driving my boat water temp 61 so with some more colder nights they will be here, don't expect everyone fishing to be posting a report go out yourself and catch them


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

Went out 2 nights ago at Edggewater for some shorecasting. Didn't have any luck and it was my first time. Only saw 2 other guys, spoke to 1 and he said no luck. Water was in decent shape, but it probably got turned up with the big blow in we just had. There was one boat out trolling, but I didn't see them pull any in when they passed.

I lost my clown HJ14 on a different trip, but I have a glass pink clown, perch and glass purple sunfire HJ14. Anyone have a suggestion which to try next time I go out to Edgewater?


----------

